# What is excelsior used for outside the hobby,



## nasty bugger (Dec 30, 2008)

and where could I get it locally? Or more to, what kind of business would have it that I could get it from.

I was up on the mountain for Christmas, and my dad has some aspen logs, but I didn't think to bring one home.


----------



## kamakiri (Dec 30, 2008)

I got mine from a craft store (Michael's). Girl at the store said she didn't have any...I figured they would, so I found it myself!


----------



## nasty bugger (Dec 30, 2008)

That's what I thought. I called a hobby shop, and she said they didn't carry it, but to go to some shipping place, but I thought it was used for some kind or hobby or craft.

Thanks.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 31, 2008)

Hobby Lobby and Walmart carry them too. Most of the time they are used for decoration on fake plants and also used in gift basket.


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2008)

I bought a huge bag years ago and have barely even touched it. Just don't find it that useful in the hobby.


----------



## kamakiri (Jan 1, 2009)

Originally, I think was used to stuff stuffed animals. Steiff bears and such. Probably also for old furniture...before we had metal springs and polyester batt.


----------



## nasty bugger (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been using the coffee filter's in my ff cultures, but it looks like it could collapse easily and cover the culture and keep the ff's from the food and culture, so I want to try the excelsior, but that may be a waste also, but I'll see. It should be inexpensive enough to try.

Thanks


----------



## Rick (Jan 2, 2009)

nasty bugger said:


> I've been using the coffee filter's in my ff cultures, but it looks like it could collapse easily and cover the culture and keep the ff's from the food and culture, so I want to try the excelsior, but that may be a waste also, but I'll see. It should be inexpensive enough to try.Thanks


I have the same results by using nothing at all however I do like that plastic screen looking stuff.


----------



## damizz (Jan 2, 2009)

nasty bugger said:


> I've been using the coffee filter's in my ff cultures, but it looks like it could collapse easily and cover the culture and keep the ff's from the food and culture, so I want to try the excelsior, but that may be a waste also, but I'll see. It should be inexpensive enough to try.Thanks


I have tried so many different items in my FF cultures it isn't even funny. Many people I know swear by excelsior but I have found that taking 3-5 coffee filters and fold them over onto themselves 3 times to form a cone and then snip the closed end off with scissors. I find that this allows the maggots to crawl up the middle of the filters and I have probably 50% better yields with this method over excelsior. I also have never had problems with the filters collapsing over, just make sure your culture isn't too moist.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 2, 2009)

damizz said:


> I have tried so many different items in my FF cultures it isn't even funny. Many people I know swear by excelsior but I have found that taking 3-5 coffee filters and fold them over onto themselves 3 times to form a cone and then snip the closed end off with scissors. I find that this allows the maggots to crawl up the middle of the filters and I have probably 50% better yields with this method over excelsior. I also have never had problems with the filters collapsing over, just make sure your culture isn't too moist.


Hey damizz, thanks for the idea. I recently bought some coffee filters at the Dollar Store to try out in my ff cultures, and am planning on making some up today.

Question... After you cut the closed end of the coned filters, do you stick that cut off end down into the media? That's what I'm assuming... but I'd like to know if this is what you do for sure. Thanks!


----------



## damizz (Jan 2, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Question... After you cut the closed end of the coned filters, do you stick that cut off end down into the media? That's what I'm assuming... but I'd like to know if this is what you do for sure. Thanks!


Yep, I guess I left that part out


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 2, 2009)

damizz said:


> Yep, I guess I left that part out


Thanks!


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 5, 2009)

Damizz, I used your method with the coffee filters when I made my latest batch of cultures. But I did alter the configuration slightly by using 4 layers, and adding 5 or 6 Popsicle sticks between them at various intervals. I thought it might prevent any collapsing issue by adding some support; But mainly to kind of separate the layers and provide space and a means by which the maggots can come up from the media on to the internal layers. I also thought they might help keep the filters tacked down into the media, so they wouldn't fall out when I turned the culture upside down and tapped. They add additional surface area too, and I notice the ff's like to perch on them.

I guess I'll see how it goees... but I'm optimistic.  Thanks again for the idea. I'd heard of using coffee filters, but wasn't sure how to arrange them in the cups before you explained how you did it. They sure are a very cost effective alternative to excelsior!


----------

